
Coinbin.org: A Human–Friendly API Service for Crypto Currency Information - kenneth_reitz
https://coinbin.org
======
_jn
How about a [https://coinbin.org/lbc,btc,eth](https://coinbin.org/lbc,btc,eth)
-type query? (similar to a few stock market apis I've used)

~~~
flaviuspopan
Know of any crypto APIs with this feature?

------
tstyle
Is the data from coinmarketcap.com?

~~~
flaviuspopan
Just compared a few coins from coinbin to
[http://coincap.io/front/](http://coincap.io/front/) and the prices seem to
differ, so my initial instinct is to say no, but dev feedback would be great
:)

EDIT: Just looked through the source of the project, and they source their
info from [https://coinmarketcap-
nexuist.rhcloud.com/api/all](https://coinmarketcap-
nexuist.rhcloud.com/api/all), which is indeed built on top of the
coinmarketcap API.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
The data was stale, it turns out, for some coins — issue fixed now.

------
jiggytom
+1

